# Keeping rats warm through winter



## mathal (May 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm about to give breeding rats another go (first time I think I got some tainted food as all the rats died within 2 days). I'm planning on keeping them in a shed in the back yard (it's not insulated). I was just wondering what other people did to keep the rats warm.. do they even need to be kept warm?


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 10, 2011)

Shredded newspaper is more than enough - cheap and effective. Environmentally friendly too. Just stay clear of wood shavings, you get far more bacterial problems and a lot of RTIs. 
I remember our rats would be really excited when we changed it [the newspaper], because we'd pile it high enough that they'd be able to burrow into it.


----------



## mathal (May 10, 2011)

And that's enough to keep them warm??? No external heating / insulation required?


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (May 10, 2011)

Yep more then enough. 
They don't really like heat any way.


----------



## mathal (May 10, 2011)

Sweet, thanks


----------



## beeman (May 10, 2011)

We have our rats set up a lot better than most, We provide a climate controled room to ensure maximum production.
If rats have to cope with trying to maintain warmth they will drop in production, the same can be applied for summer cooling.
To ensure the rodent are kept correctly they should be kept between 24 to 26dg


----------



## saximus (May 10, 2011)

I'll be interested to see responses to this too. Do you shred your own newspaper? I've heard of people using hay but don't know which one or whether newspaper or hay are as absorbent as shavings or breeders choice


----------



## -Katana- (May 11, 2011)

I Have used shavings, kitty litter and shredded junk mail both separately and together and I found that the combination of shavings on the bottom of the tub with shredded junk mail as nesting material works best.

Shredded paper on it's own starts to stink really quickly and I needed to clean out the tubs more often.

On the subject of keeping them warm enough so they don't drop condition and or reabsorb litters...wouldn't it be a very simple quick fix be to run a heat cord under the tubs(where the rats can't reach it and chew it) like you would with snakes?
Rats aren't stupid creatures and I have little doubt that if they felt the added warmth they'd nest right over the cord where it passed under the tub.


----------



## saximus (May 11, 2011)

Yeah heat cord would be ok if you just have tubs sitting on a bench or whatever but when you have them in a rack it's more tricky. I might try mixing some shredded paper in next week and see if they make nests out of it


----------



## -Katana- (May 11, 2011)

I've also bumped up the amount of calories they have access to.
I've noticed that generic brand instant noodle cakes have a freakishly high percentage of fat and have 15% protein and the ratties really seem to like them.
They still get their cat kibble (26% protein), dried pasta, rolled oats, crushed weetbix and veges.


----------



## OLAY89 (May 11, 2011)

i use woodshavings they dig them self a little nest in the corner and all bunch up together. they will be right in winter with no heat


----------



## Kyro (May 11, 2011)

I use wood chips & paper on top so they can hide away, the paper does get smelly quickly though.


----------



## longqi (May 11, 2011)

The only way I keep my rats warm is inside a snake in a nice warm viv


----------



## guzzo (May 11, 2011)

FUR.....It's the cold rats friend!!


----------



## saximus (May 11, 2011)

Coming from the man who lives in a place that was 30-something today 
It regularly gets to 0 in mid winter where I live and fur just isn't enough for the poor little guys


----------



## guzzo (May 11, 2011)

saximus said:


> Coming from the man who lives in a place that was 30-something today
> It regularly gets to 0 in mid winter where I live and fur just isn't enough for the poor little guys



O' of course...it is real winter there haha......well you are in luck......Nanny is up at the moment so I will get her to teach me how to Darn or knit....I figure if I can make my own knives I can darn your rats up a skivy or two.


----------



## mathal (May 11, 2011)

Cool well thanks for all the responses!!! In fact I have one large rat (his very first!!) baking inside my diamond as we speak - it should be ready in 5-7 days.


----------



## grannieannie (May 12, 2011)

shredded newspaper or old rags...maybe old tea towels....they like to make nests and they snuggle up together. I've only had pet rats, but that's what I gave them, and they were fine.


----------

